

TED: Jorge Soto – The future of early cancer detection? - thret
http://www.ted.com/talks/jorge_soto_the_future_of_early_cancer_detection

======
thret
Link to the product page: [http://miroculus.com/](http://miroculus.com/)

Another article:
[http://www.wired.com/2014/10/miroculus/](http://www.wired.com/2014/10/miroculus/)

The TED talk claims it is open source, I am still looking to verify that.

